# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Giải đáp - Hướng dẫn ArtCam cơ bản

## DuyManhBk

*Hướng dẫn ArtCam cơ bản*

Như các bạn đã biết, ArtCam được sử dụng rộng rãi trong lĩnh vực điêu khắc. Phần mềm này mình sử dụng đã lâu, nay mới có thời gian biên tập lại để chia sẻ cùng các bạn. Trong topic này mình sẽ hướng dẫn và hỗ trợ những câu hỏi của các bạn trong quá trình làm quen và sử dụng phần mềm ArtCam.

#1: 
- Dựng Vector 2D cơ bản trên ArtCam



- Hướng dẫn gia công 2D



- Hướng dẫn dựng hình 3D



- Hướng dẫn gia công 3D, gia công tinh, gia công thô, xuất Gcode cho máy CNC



- Hướng dẫn Import/Export Bitmap trên ArtCam




Các bạn có bất cứ câu hỏi nào về phần mềm ArtCam và các mẫu ArtCam, xin mời post tại đây hoặc liên hệ mail nguyenduymanhbk@gmail.com. 
Chúc các bạn thành công.

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, buithonamk42, CKD, CNC abc, conga, duannguyen cnc Gỗ, duonghoang, Duy Doan Minh, hoitm, Mr.L, ppgas, Ryan, son_heinz, su27m4hp, thwcs, vufree, zinken2

----------


## DuyManhBk

- Hướng dẫn vẽ mẫu hoa lá tây

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, buithonamk42, CBNN, CNC abc, duonghoang, Duy Doan Minh, Gamo, hoitm, Mr.L, Quoc Tuong Pham, vufree

----------


## Mr.L

cảm ơn bạn tài liệu rất hay ^^

----------



----------


## hoitm

Monh muốn tác giả ra nhiều bài như vậy nữa. Tài liệu ngắn gọn nhưng dễ hiểu. Thanks

----------



----------


## DuyManhBk

- Hướng dẫn lập trình gia công khoan

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, CBNN, CKD, CNC abc, hoitm, Mr.L, ppgas, vufree

----------


## anhcos

Cảm ơn bác chủ, có các bài hướng dẫn thế này rất là tuyệt.

----------


## hoitm

> - Hướng dẫn lập trình gia công khoan


cảm ơn tác giả nhiều, pạn có thể cho anh em số file mẫu để thực hành luôn không!!!

----------


## Quoc Tuong Pham

nghe giọng quen quen

----------


## DuyManhBk

> nghe giọng quen quen


Ahehe, em cũng tham gia diễn đàn này à, vừa mới lập account luôn, nhìn cái chữ ký đấy còn bảo nhìn quen quen. Ko like cho anh à.  :Confused:

----------


## DuyManhBk

> cảm ơn tác giả nhiều, pạn có thể cho anh em số file mẫu để thực hành luôn không!!!


Mấy clip này em đang đi từ cơ bản lên nên chưa cần sử dụng file mẫu bác ạ.
Bác cần file mẫu gì khác để thực hành thì cứ mail em, nếu có thì em gửi bác.

----------


## Quoc Tuong Pham

> Ahehe, em cũng tham gia diễn đàn này à, vừa mới lập account luôn, nhìn cái chữ ký đấy còn bảo nhìn quen quen. Ko like cho anh à.


em join vào hôm qua. cái youtube anh cài adsen chưa mấy video này tiềm năng đấy

----------


## DuyManhBk

> em join vào hôm qua. cái youtube anh cài adsen chưa mấy video này tiềm năng đấy


Tiềm năng là phải chém tiếng anh cơ em ạ.  :Big Grin: . Đây quay hướng dẫn mọi người và tự tìm hiểu là chính, anh cũng đang định ngồi quay cả CATIA, cũng là ôn tập luôn.

----------

CKD

----------


## DuyManhBk

- Hướng dẫn uốn cong Bitmap dạng phẳng thành dạng cong khi gia công trên máy CNC 3 trục, sử dụng trong uốn cong chương ghế, câu đối,...

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, CBNN, CNC abc, Khoa C3, Mr.L, ppgas, vufree

----------


## CKD

> Tiềm năng là phải chém tiếng anh cơ em ạ. . Đây quay hướng dẫn mọi người và tự tìm hiểu là chính, anh cũng đang định ngồi quay cả CATIA, cũng là ôn tập luôn.


Làm thêm phụ đề tiếng anh là được rồi bạn, mình người Việt mắc gì làm clip tiếng anh chi.

----------



----------


## DuyManhBk

> Làm thêm phụ đề tiếng anh là được rồi bạn, mình người Việt mắc gì làm clip tiếng anh chi.


Vâng, để hôm nào ngồi em gõ thêm phụ đề tiếng anh vào.

----------


## hoitm

> Mấy clip này em đang đi từ cơ bản lên nên chưa cần sử dụng file mẫu bác ạ.
> Bác cần file mẫu gì khác để thực hành thì cứ mail em, nếu có thì em gửi bác.


Bạn cho mình file Bitmap trong Bài 5 đó 
mail mình là hmtaccess@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## DuyManhBk

- Hướng dẫn lập trình gia công trên máy 4 trục

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, CBNN, CKD, CNC abc, Khoa C3, Nam CNC, ppgas, son_heinz, vufree

----------


## DuyManhBk

- Cách gia công lọng thủng



- Xuất/Nhập file .STL từ Artcam để chuyển sang các phần mềm khác

----------

ABCNC, CBNN, CNC abc, vufree

----------


## CKD

ArtCAM có thể tạo relief từ grayscale image. Có cách nào xử lý trực tiếp trên ảnh màu luôn không nhỉ?
Nếu phải chuyển qua grayscale trước khi sử dụng thì dùng software nào đơn giản mà hiệu quả nhỉ? Chứ dùng AI hay CS thì nặng quá.

----------


## DuyManhBk

> ArtCAM có thể tạo relief từ grayscale image. Có cách nào xử lý trực tiếp trên ảnh màu luôn không nhỉ?
> Nếu phải chuyển qua grayscale trước khi sử dụng thì dùng software nào đơn giản mà hiệu quả nhỉ? Chứ dùng AI hay CS thì nặng quá.


Em chưa hiểu ý bác lắm, Artcam có thể chuyển trực tiếp ảnh màu qua ảnh GrayScale mà bác.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

> Em chưa hiểu ý bác lắm, Artcam có thể chuyển trực tiếp ảnh màu qua ảnh GrayScale mà bác.


À.. tại mình không biết. Trước giờ chỉ biết mỗi trò grayscale - relief - toolpath trên ArtCAM, ngoài ra chẵng biết gì. Nếu được vậy thì tiện lợi quá.

Có time bạn làm thêm cái clip giới thiệu về nó nhé. Xử lý từ ảnh màu cho ra relief luôn.

Thanks!

----------

hoitm

----------


## DuyManhBk

- Bài thực hành dựng hình mẫu động vật đơn giản

----------

ABCNC, CNC abc, hoitm, manlamcnc, Nam CNC, Truong2578, vufree

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Duy Mạnh ới , em hâm mộ bác quá , em xài từ năm 2004 bản artcam 5.5 đến bây giờ chẳng biết mẹ gì , chỉ biết vài cách chạy dao thôi , chắc mai mốt có việc gặp bác học hành lại cho đàng hoàng .

----------



----------


## CBNN

> Tiềm năng là phải chém tiếng anh cơ em ạ. . Đây quay hướng dẫn mọi người và tự tìm hiểu là chính, anh cũng đang định ngồi quay cả CATIA, cũng là ôn tập luôn.


bác quay Catia đi bác !

----------



----------


## Hoang Phuong

Giọng bác chủ thớt như thuyết minh phim Bao công nhỉ, nghe hay đấy :Big Grin:

----------


## hoitm

> - Bài thực hành dựng hình mẫu động vật đơn giản


bạn cho mình hỏi khi cho máy chạy qua đoạn làm tinh thẳng thì tốc độ nhanh còn làm đường cong hay trục z lên xuống nó chậm thì sao vậy. có cách chỉnh trong artcam không thanks

----------


## vufree

Xin hỏi Bác DuyManhBk có cho phép download video về nghiên cứu không nhỉ? Mình download trến 99% là bị báo lỗi. Cám ơn Bác nhiều về những Video rất qúi giá này

----------


## DuyManhBk

> Xin hỏi Bác DuyManhBk có cho phép download video về nghiên cứu không nhỉ? Mình download trến 99% là bị báo lỗi. Cám ơn Bác nhiều về những Video rất qúi giá này


Chắc là do đường truyền bị sao thôi bác, chứ nếu đã trên Youtube thì download về xem thoải mái bác ạ.

----------


## DuyManhBk

> bạn cho mình hỏi khi cho máy chạy qua đoạn làm tinh thẳng thì tốc độ nhanh còn làm đường cong hay trục z lên xuống nó chậm thì sao vậy. có cách chỉnh trong artcam không thanks



Bác thử nhấn vào chức năng này xem có cải thiện hơn ko ạ. 
Đôi khi mô phỏng nhanh chậm là do cấu hình máy nữa bác ạ.  Nhưng chủ yếu giống như gia công thực tế là chỗ nào nhấp nhô nó sẽ chạy lâu hơn, còn gia công mặt phẳng thì vèo vèo, bởi vì nếu nhấp nhô nó phải dịch chuyển cả dao theo trục Z, khi mô phỏng nó cũng làm tương tự nên nó mới có sự nhanh chậm đó.

----------

hoitm, vufree

----------


## anhcos

Bác DuyManhBk cho mình hỏi cái hình sau:


Phần đáy bằng phẳng kia mình có thu gọn lại sát với mẫu được không? Vì nó chạy phần đó hơi rộng nên rất mất thời gian.
Tks.

----------


## emptyhb

> Bác DuyManhBk cho mình hỏi cái hình sau:
> 
> 
> Phần đáy bằng phẳng kia mình có thu gọn lại sát với mẫu được không? Vì nó chạy phần đó hơi rộng nên rất mất thời gian.
> Tks.


Bác vẽ thêm vector viền bao quanh đối tượng.

Chọn vector đó, rồi vào phần 3dtoolpath chọn như hình, còn các thông số khác như bình thường

----------

anhcos

----------


## vufree

Bác DuyManh làm Clip hướng dẫn dựng hình 3D mặt Người từ hình chụp đi. Cám ơn Bác nhiều

----------


## nhatson



----------

CNC abc, cuong, vufree

----------


## vufree

Cám ơn Bác Nhatson nhiều, nhưng còn những góc độ khác thì làm thế nào, ví dụ nhìn thẳng, hoặc nghiêng 45%.

----------


## nhatson



----------

CNC abc, duonghoang, vufree

----------


## vufree

Cá ơn Bác Nhatson, nhung Nó khó Má ơi luôn

----------


## DuyManhBk

> Cá ơn Bác Nhatson, nhung Nó khó Má ơi luôn


 :Big Grin:  Nếu là mình tự vẽ thì nó sẽ bớt phức tạp hơn, clip của nước ngoài họ còn tăng speed video lên nên quan sát cũng khó. Nhưng vẽ người thì nó cần cái hồn trong đấy, hôm nào em sẽ quay clip vẽ mẫu cho các bác xem, cũng chỉ là sử dụng những chức năng cơ bản của Artcam mà dựng lên thôi bác ạ.

----------

vufree

----------


## DuyManhBk

> Bác DuyManhBk cho mình hỏi cái hình sau:
> 
> 
> Phần đáy bằng phẳng kia mình có thu gọn lại sát với mẫu được không? Vì nó chạy phần đó hơi rộng nên rất mất thời gian.
> Tks.


Hướng dẫn chia vùng khi gia công trên ArtCam, của bác đây ạ.

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, CKD, CNC abc, vufree

----------


## DuyManhBk

> vụ này em nghĩ ko phải là công cụ mà là năng khiếu
> ko có năng khiếu thì cần KHỔ LUYỆN, về bố cục về nhân thể .... đủ thứ trên đời về mỹ thuật, người có năng khiếu thì ko cần nhiều về chuẩn mực lý thuyết, người ko có tí năng khiếu thì cẩn các tiêu chí hay tiêu chuẩn ... để làm khung


Vâng, trăm hay ko bằng tay quen mà bác,  :Wink:

----------

vufree

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu là mình tự vẽ thì nó sẽ bớt phức tạp hơn, clip của nước ngoài họ còn tăng speed video lên nên quan sát cũng khó. Nhưng vẽ người thì nó cần cái hồn trong đấy, hôm nào em sẽ quay clip vẽ mẫu cho các bác xem, cũng chỉ là sử dụng những chức năng cơ bản của Artcam mà dựng lên thôi bác ạ.


vụ này em nghĩ ko phải là công cụ mà là năng khiếu
ko có năng khiếu thì cần KHỔ LUYỆN, về bố cục về nhân thể .... đủ thứ trên đời về mỹ thuật, người có năng khiếu thì ko cần nhiều về chuẩn mực lý thuyết, người ko có tí năng khiếu thì cẩn các tiêu chí hay tiêu chuẩn ... để làm khung

----------


## DuyManhBk

> vụ này em nghĩ ko phải là công cụ mà là năng khiếu
> ko có năng khiếu thì cần KHỔ LUYỆN, về bố cục về nhân thể .... đủ thứ trên đời về mỹ thuật, người có năng khiếu thì ko cần nhiều về chuẩn mực lý thuyết, người ko có tí năng khiếu thì cẩn các tiêu chí hay tiêu chuẩn ... để làm khung


Vâng, trăm hay ko bằng tay quen mà bác,  :Wink:

----------


## DuyManhBk

- Hướng dẫn dựng khung cơ bản và chèn khung có sẵn cho tranh.

----------

ABCNC, Mr.L, nhatson, thwcs, vufree

----------


## vufree

Ôi hâm mộ Bác DuyManh quá. Đúng bài mà chắc rằng rất cần thiết cho Mọi Người. Bác rất hết Mình chỉ dẫn cho Anh Em kỹ thuật mà không đánh đố,không giấu nghề chi tiết đến từng centimet ....

----------



----------


## DuyManhBk

- Hướng dẫn tạo nền gấm trên ArtCam

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, CKD, duonghoang, hoitm, Mr.L, nhatson, thwcs, vufree

----------


## Mr.L

rất hay rất dễ hiểu cảm ơn chủ topic nhiều lắm ah 
cái khung trong bài 14 đẹp quá ah ^^

----------



----------


## hoitm

> - Hướng dẫn tạo nền gấm trên ArtCam


cho mình hỏi muốn dùng vector nổi để làm hình chìm rồi cẩn xà cừ thì sao nhỉ. thanks

----------


## DuyManhBk

> cho mình hỏi muốn dùng vector nổi để làm hình chìm rồi cẩn xà cừ thì sao nhỉ. thanks


Bác có đầy đủ hình rồi, giờ cần làm chìm toàn bộ cái hình đấy để cẩn xà cừ đúng ko ạ?
Đầu tiên bác cứ chọn kích thước phôi, gốc phôi và độ phân giải ok như mới mở ArtCam
Sau đó bác chọn như hình này để kéo file 3D của mình ra:


Lúc nó hiện ra bảng này thì bác chọn cái như hình này:


Bác chọn xong và ấn Apply, rồi ấn Paste. Vậy là xong, bác chuyển sang môi trường 3D là thấy nó chìm nghỉm xuống, cái bình thường cao nhất lại là cái thấp nhất, vì em đang đi công tác một tuần ở xa mà lại chỉ mang laptop, quên mang chuột rời theo, nên em chụp hình thao tác chứ ko quay được clip, bác thực hiện có gì ko ok thì cứ đem lên đây ạ.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## DuyManhBk

- Hướng dẫn chi tiết sử dụng công cụ Two Rail Sweep trong dựng mẫu hoa lá tây.

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, Ga con, KDD, nhatson, thwcs, vufree

----------


## vufree

từ những công cụ này có dựng được cái chong chóng không Bác. Đặc tính của chóng chóng là hai đường biên không nằm trên cùng mặt phẳng mà xoắn 1 góc nào đó

----------


## DuyManhBk

> từ những công cụ này có dựng được cái chong chóng không Bác. Đặc tính của chóng chóng là hai đường biên không nằm trên cùng mặt phẳng mà xoắn 1 góc nào đó


Đại khái là như cánh quạt này, ArtCam vẫn có thể dựng được hình cơ bản của nó bác ạ.

----------


## anhcos

Cho mình hỏi các bác chút về gia công cái hình này chút:


Mình muốn chạy ra cái hình ở phía trên, nhưng nếu gia công theo ArtCAM thì khá lâu và cái trụ ở giữa khá dốc và cao (16mm) nên chắc là chạy không được.

Giờ mình chuyển qua phương án tiện như hình dưới cho nhanh, rồi sau đó dùng ArtCAM phay các hình chìm/nổi nằm ở phần vành khuyên màu xanh tương ứng.
Nhưng mình không biết cách phay mỗi phần vành khuyên kia thì chạy dao theo kiểu nào để dao không đi ngang qua cái trụ ở giữa.

----------


## nhatson

> Cho mình hỏi các bác chút về gia công cái hình này chút:
> 
> 
> Mình muốn chạy ra cái hình ở phía trên, nhưng nếu gia công theo ArtCAM thì khá lâu và cái trụ ở giữa khá dốc và cao (16mm) nên chắc là chạy không được.
> 
> Giờ mình chuyển qua phương án tiện như hình dưới cho nhanh, rồi sau đó dùng ArtCAM phay các hình chìm/nổi nằm ở phần vành khuyên màu xanh tương ứng.
> Nhưng mình không biết cách phay mỗi phần vành khuyên kia thì chạy dao theo kiểu nào để dao không đi ngang qua cái trụ ở giữa.


1. cho safe z cao để dao chạy  qua chạy lại ko bị vướng vô ụ
2. chia thành nhiều phần sao cho chạy mỗi phần dao ko di chuyển qua ụ giữa

----------

anhcos

----------


## DuyManhBk

> Cho mình hỏi các bác chút về gia công cái hình này chút:
> 
> 
> Mình muốn chạy ra cái hình ở phía trên, nhưng nếu gia công theo ArtCAM thì khá lâu và cái trụ ở giữa khá dốc và cao (16mm) nên chắc là chạy không được.
> 
> Giờ mình chuyển qua phương án tiện như hình dưới cho nhanh, rồi sau đó dùng ArtCAM phay các hình chìm/nổi nằm ở phần vành khuyên màu xanh tương ứng.
> Nhưng mình không biết cách phay mỗi phần vành khuyên kia thì chạy dao theo kiểu nào để dao không đi ngang qua cái trụ ở giữa.


Trong ArtCam nó có cái Home safe, điểm an toàn dao, trong clip 2 và 4 em có nhắc đến đó bác, hoạt động của điểm đó là mỗi khi dao dịch lên, thì nó sẽ dịch 1 đoạn bằng thông số an toàn mà ta nhập vào. Bác cứ chọn nó cao hơn cái trụ là an toàn.

----------

anhcos

----------


## DuyManhBk

- Hướng dẫn luyện tập vẽ mẫu đơn giản cho diễn đàn có không khí tý ạ.

----------

Ga con, nhatson, thwcs

----------


## Nam CNC

Thấy bác rất giỏi và giúp anh em vô tư , em mạo mụi hỏi bác có dạy học không em giới thiệu người đến học ạ .

----------


## DuyManhBk

> Thấy bác rất giỏi và giúp anh em vô tư , em mạo mụi hỏi bác có dạy học không em giới thiệu người đến học ạ .


Em hiện ko ở những thành phố cỡ HN hay SG bác ạ, đang ở quê thôi. Nhiều bác cũng mail hỏi học nhưng cũng chả biết làm cách nào, khoảng cách địa lý đi lại ko tiện, đc mấy cái clip thì chia sẻ thôi ạ.

----------

hoitm, Nam CNC, phuong786, ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

Nếu thế thì bác cho em cái số đt vào inbox đi , có thể anh em mình hợp tác từ xa

----------


## hojcvex

> - Hướng dẫn dựng khung cơ bản và chèn khung có sẵn cho tranh.


bác cho em xin cái khung tranh dc không a cảm ơn bác luonggianghia2011@gmail.com

----------


## emptyhb

Bác này làm video hay quá!

----------



----------


## Rockyboy

Bác có thể làm 1 clip hướng dẩn làm mặt dây chuyền như trong clip bằng pm artcam được không bác.

----------


## Rockyboy

Mình vẽ chữ font thư pháp nó cử báo lổi vector chéo và cắt nhau hoài có cách nào khắc phục được không bác. Mình có dùng Vector Doctor tự fix nhưng vẫn không đc.

----------


## DuyManhBk

> Mình vẽ chữ font thư pháp nó cử báo lổi vector chéo và cắt nhau hoài có cách nào khắc phục được không bác. Mình có dùng Vector Doctor tự fix nhưng vẫn không đc.


ArtCam dựa vào biên dạng chữ thư pháp mà dựng lên đường bao, vì thế nó sẽ có những điểm chồng chéo. Em vẫn hay UnGroups All các vector. Rồi sử dụng Vector Doctor để nó tự sửa. Ko biết bác đã UnGroups các vector chưa, đặc điểm là nếu vector vẫn ở dạng nhóm (group) thì nó sẽ có màu tím, lúc đấy muốn chỉnh sửa cũng ko đc, nôm na là nó đang ở dạng bị khóa.

----------


## DuyManhBk

> Bác có thể làm 1 clip hướng dẩn làm mặt dây chuyền như trong clip bằng pm artcam được không bác.


Cái này là cắt 2D, ArtCam có thể làm đc bác à. Bác xem qua clip 1 2 em có làm về thiết kế và mô phỏng gia công trên ArtCam, cũng chính là nội dung bác cần hỏi về cái này đấy ạ.

----------

nguyenson318, Rockyboy

----------


## DuyManhBk

Vừa học vừa làm chơi, cái này chắc là đá quý các bác ạ.

----------

anhcos, CKD, hoitm, nguyenson318, thwcs

----------


## hoitm

Những bài chia sẻ của bạn rất hay, cho mình hỏi thêm vấn đề này, mình đang có 1 bạ rơi nhưng file thì nó quay về 1 hướng, bây h mình muốn nó quay ngược lại thì sao. trong Arm mình biết có mirro nhưng chỉ dùng cho vector thôi, còn file bitmap thì mình chưa biết cách sử lý như thế nào thanks.

----------



----------


## DuyManhBk

> Những bài chia sẻ của bạn rất hay, cho mình hỏi thêm vấn đề này, mình đang có 1 bạ rơi nhưng file thì nó quay về 1 hướng, bây h mình muốn nó quay ngược lại thì sao. trong Arm mình biết có mirro nhưng chỉ dùng cho vector thôi, còn file bitmap thì mình chưa biết cách sử lý như thế nào thanks.


Bác chọn cái chức năng khoang tròn trong hình dưới xem được ko ạ. Nó cho phép xoay bitmap và tạo đối xứng X Y. Vd kết quả em có thực hiện trên hình luôn. Tất nhiên mình thay đổi ở ảnh 2D bitmap thì ở môi trường 3D nó cũng thay đổi theo.

----------

hoitm, nguyenson318, thwcs

----------


## nguyenson318

Có làm được PCB không bác @DuyManhBk ? Em đang tập tọe làm PCB bằng máy CNC. Có dùng qua pm Coppercam, nhưng một số mạch vẽ bằng Proteus khó xuất G-code quá, nên muốn chuyển sang ArtCAM. Nếu được, mong bác có hướng dẫn cụ thể. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## DuyManhBk

> Có làm được PCB không bác @DuyManhBk ? Em đang tập tọe làm PCB bằng máy CNC. Có dùng qua pm Coppercam, nhưng một số mạch vẽ bằng Proteus khó xuất G-code quá, nên muốn chuyển sang ArtCAM. Nếu được, mong bác có hướng dẫn cụ thể. Cảm ơn bác.


Mạch in làm được trên ArtCam mà bác, về lập trình ko có gì khó, nhưng quan trọng là máy CNC bác xài để gia công là máy gì ạ.

----------


## nguyenson318

Máy 3 trục, kích cỡ mặt bàn 20x30cm bác ợ. Mong bác hướng dẫ cách tạo G-code bằng ArtCAM. Mình thường dùng phần mềm vẽ PCB là Proteus và Eagle. Cảm ơn bác.
Hình máy đây:

----------


## nguyenson318

Bác DuyManhBk đâu rồi nhỉ!

----------


## CKD

> Hình máy đây:


Máy nhìn đẹp quá, bạn có thể giới thiệu thêm về con máy được không?
Ngoài ra mạch bạn vẽ lưu lại duo được thành dxf không? Hay xuất ra grayscale pitmap (ảnh trắng đen)?

----------

nguyenson318

----------


## DuyManhBk

> Máy 3 trục, kích cỡ mặt bàn 20x30cm bác ợ. Mong bác hướng dẫ cách tạo G-code bằng ArtCAM. Mình thường dùng phần mềm vẽ PCB là Proteus và Eagle. Cảm ơn bác.
> Hình máy đây:


Chào bác, dạo này em bận quá nên ít khi vào forum.
Máy bác 20x30 thì cũng ngang với con máy CNC đầu tiên em xài, và cái đầu tiên em thực hiện cũng gần giống như phay mạch, đó là phay Logo 2D.
Như thế thì bác có thể tham khảo những clip này ạ.
Đầu tiên, cách dựng vector, nếu bác đã có sẵn vector mạch thì bỏ qua. Cái này còn phụ thuộc mạch gốc của bác nó ở dạng gì, nếu là file BMP thì lại khác một chút.



Tiếp theo, cách lập trình gia công 2D là cái bác cần.



Nhưng clip này em làm thiếu đoạn xuất code ntn, cái này bác chỉ cần xem từ phút 9:00 ở clip này.



Nếu bác có chỗ nào còn băn khoăn thì cứ comment ạ, hoặc mail em là nguyenduymanhbk@gmail.com sẽ nhanh hơn.

----------

hoitm, nguyenson318

----------


## nguyenson318

> Máy nhìn đẹp quá, bạn có thể giới thiệu thêm về con máy được không?
> Ngoài ra mạch bạn vẽ lưu lại duo được thành dxf không? Hay xuất ra grayscale pitmap (ảnh trắng đen)?


Máy này do chú em conga dựng đấy bác ah. Theo bác thì nên xuất ra file nào để đưa vào Artcam cho dễ làm nhất? Mình chủ yếu vẽ mạch bằng Proteus và Eagle. Thanks

----------


## hoitm

Những pài hướng dẫn của DuyManhBk  rất hay và dễ học, cho mình hỏi khi mình làm xuất file ra cho máy cnc 4 trục thì mình dùng Create Rotary Relief 
đó là tạo hình trụ ví dụ mình muốn tạo hình po 2 đầu thì sao nhỉ, giống như mấy cái trống đóa, thanks

----------

